# MTB-Wochenende Grüne Hölle Freisen 14./15.09.19



## kojak1000 (18. August 2019)

*Samstag 14.09.2019*
Ab 11 Uhr Jugendrennen von U5 bis U15
16 Uhr MTB 2h Rennen für U17 bis Senioren mit Sonderwertung für 2er Teams, Singlespeeder, Fatbiker, Enduro und dieses Jahr auch wieder Youngtimer
Dieses Jahr ist erstmals auch der neue Flowtrail "DoubleNico" in die Streckenführung integriert.
Infos zu den Rennen sowie Zeitplan

*Sonntag 15.09.2019*
MTB-Touren (CTF) für Jedermann
4 Strecken (18 KM Familientour, 33+56 KM und sowie Trailrunde mit allem was wir haben)
Anmeldung und Start von 8-10 Uhr Bruchwaldhalle Freisen
Infos zu den CTF-Strecken

Weitere Infos unter www.g-h-f.org


----------



## Dämon__ (19. August 2019)

Nach Jahren von Abstinenz bekunde ich mal Interesse, wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (20. August 2019)

Braucht man eine Lizenz wenn man am Rennen teilnehmen will? Falls nicht hätte ich Interesse an der Wertung adipöser Singlespeeder.


----------



## kojak1000 (24. August 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Braucht man eine Lizenz wenn man am Rennen teilnehmen will? Falls nicht hätte ich Interesse an der Wertung adipöser Singlespeeder.


Nein - brauchst du nicht. 
Bei uns gibt es schon immer ein fröhliches Miteinander im Rennen - egal ob Hobby, Lizenz oder Singlespeeder...


----------



## kojak1000 (24. August 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Nach Jahren von Abstinenz bekunde ich mal Interesse, wenn das Wetter mitspielt


Dann wird es aber echt mal wieder Zeit.
Dieses Jahr bieten wir übrigens zum ersten Mal auch eine Voranmeldung für CTF-ler an. Dadurch entfällt das Schlangestehen am Veranstaltungstag - einfach am „Sonderschalter“ melden, Starttafel abholen und ab in die Hölle. Die Starttafel im Höllenstyle gibt es auch NUR für Voranmelder.


----------



## pacechris (24. August 2019)

Abgesehen von Flowtrail, kann man sonst noch was erzählen zur Strecke des 2h Rennen?


----------



## kojak1000 (24. August 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Abgesehen von Flowtrail, kann man sonst noch was erzählen zur Strecke des 2h Rennen?


Klaro, das könnte aber länger werden ;-)
Falls du die Piste nicht kennst - eines vorab - wir machen die mitsamt Drumherum so, wie wir auch gerne mal ein Rennen fahren würden. Gelingt uns nicht immer ganz perfekt, aber anscheinend doch so gut, dass uns kleine Fehler gerne verziehen werden. 
Im Vordergrund steht Spaß, Flow, kein abgehacktes Rumgezwirbel, verschiedene Highlights, Moderatoren, harte Musik. Alles ist für jeden fahrbar. Wer nicht springen will, rollt drüber oder fährt auf einer anderen Linie dran vorbei. Wem die beiden Steilstücke bergab nicht taugen, fährt die Umleitung.
Die Strecke ist ca. 4 km lang, keine langen Bergaufstücke, kleine knackige Rampen allerdings schon. Im hinteren Trainingswald geht‘s länger bergab, Wellen, Anlieger, Sprünge, durchaus mit ein paar technischen Leckerbissen.
Rauf zum Flowtrail und dann Richtung Truck der Ahnungslosen. Eine kurze schnelle Abfahrt direkt in einen Anlieger moderiert von 2 Typen, die überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie erzählen.
Start/Ziel ist auf dem Rathausplatz, wo ebenfalls 2 Moderatoren ihr Unwesen treiben. Der Platz wird auch immer toll hergerichtet- was fürs Auge eben.
Hier mal ein kurzes Filmchen aus dem Vorjahr


----------



## kojak1000 (24. August 2019)

und sonntags zur CTF bieten wir euch unsere besten Trails in bestem Zustand...


----------



## pacechris (25. August 2019)

kojak1000 schrieb:


> und sonntags zur CTF bieten wir euch unsere besten Trails in bestem Zustand...



Da bin ich gespannt auf die praktische Umsetzung


----------



## kojak1000 (27. August 2019)

Kostenlose Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in der Veranstaltungshalle und Frühstück gibts auch...


----------



## Peter Lang (30. August 2019)

So, nachdem ich mir nicht sicher war ob ich mich dort lächerlich mache, hab ich mich jetzt mal angemeldet.
Wenn ich sehe wieviele Singlespeedfahrer dort in den letzten Jahren am Start waren ist mein Ziel ganz klar:
für die Top Ten muss es reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kojak1000 (30. August 2019)

Peter - da kennst du uns aber schlecht - bei uns macht sich keiner lächerlich und schon gar nicht als Singlespeeder.
Du wirst hoffentlich am Renntag schnell merken, dass bei uns jeder herzlich willkommen ist. Spätestens aber, wenn wir dich bei jeder Rundendurchfahrt entsprechend feiern...hab mit meiner 53/17 Übersetzung auf dem Klapprad bei den 24 h Rad am Ring auch ab der 4. Runde die hohe Acht hochgeschoben...sind also quasi Brüder im Geiste!


----------



## pacechris (31. August 2019)

Ihr baut da aber fleißig   
Muss ich mich auch noch zum springen überwinden ....runter kommt man immer 

Die hohe Wurzelstufe die ihr für den Bau der Rampe genutzt hab hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## kojak1000 (31. August 2019)

Wie auch hier im oberen Bild rechts am Rand vorbei, gibt es bei allen etwas technischeren Abschnitten einen alternativen Weg.


----------



## TheJabezz (31. August 2019)

Gibts die Rampe bei der ctf auch ?


----------



## kojak1000 (31. August 2019)

TheJabezz schrieb:


> Gibts die Rampe bei der ctf auch ?


Der Abschnitt wird bei der CTF nicht gefahren, andere Teile der Rennstrecke allerdings schon. So als kleines Bonbon zum Abschluss, bevor es Richtung Ziel geht.


----------



## Dämon__ (31. August 2019)

Die Rampe gehört mind. 30cm höher und auf jeden Fall zur CTF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kojak1000 (1. September 2019)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Die Rampe gehört mind. 30cm höher und auf jeden Fall zur CTF


Wir wollen euch durchaus fordern, aber keinen überfordern. Fahr doch das Rennen mal mit, dann hast du 2h lang genügend Möglichkeiten nicht nur hier zu springen.
Wenn die CTF in den Bereich der Rennstrecke kommt, hat man je nachdem 40km plus minus feinste Trails mit allem was das Herz begehrt gefahren. Da könnte es mit der Konzentration durchaus eng werden. Ihr sollt ja im Ziel das Erfrischungsgetränk noch genießen können...


----------



## Peter Lang (6. September 2019)

Hatte mich ja am 30.08.angemeldet. Die Startgebühr habe ich direkt online überwiesen, aber auf der Seite von race result steht bei Bezahlt als Status immer noch offen. Das Geld müsste doch längst bei euch angekommen sein. 
Nicht dass es am Samstag noch zu unschönen Szenen kommt


----------



## kojak1000 (6. September 2019)

Hallo Peter, du weißt ja - die Systeme ;-) - ist jetzt alles angepasst und übrigens habe wir dein Startgeld schon in neue Schilder investiert...



Rechts 4+ über Kuppe / Achtung direkt in Senke / über Asphalt auf Rampe voll / Sprung / über Kuppe 4 links macht auf


----------



## Wissbadener (6. September 2019)

Hallo Organisatoren,

muss ich mich beim Start am 15.09.2019 bereits für eine der drei Strecken "Grüne Hölle Runde", "Trailtour" oder "Traillighttour" entscheiden, oder können die einzelnen Touren abgekürzt oder verlängert werden? Auf eurer Homepage lese ich nur, dass man aus der "Trailtour" nach 36km aussteigen kann und dann "nur" die "Traillighttour" gefahren ist.

Gruß
Rainer Hirt (schon angemeldet)


----------



## kojak1000 (6. September 2019)

Hallo Rainer,
nein - du musst dich beim Start noch nicht entscheiden, welche Streckenlänge du letztlich fährst. Einzig ob du Trails fahren willst oder nicht - denn da trennen sich die Wege.
Bis zum zweiten Verpflegungspunkt sind Trail- und GrüneHölle-Tour identisch. Die Traillighttour lässt bis dorthin ein paar Abschnitte aus, kommt aber auch an den 2. VP. Dort kannst du dich entscheiden, ob du noch eine Schleife dran hängst oder es dir für dieses Mal reicht. Ab da ist es quasi nur noch einen Katzensprung bis ins Ziel.


----------



## Wissbadener (6. September 2019)

Prima kojak1000,

genau wegen den Trails kommen wir ja von Wiesbaden aus zu Euch. Da nehmen wir also die 46km "Trailtour" und wenn dann der interne (ich) und der externe Akku (eBike) noch Kapazität haben, nehmen wir die letzte Schleife noch mit und finishen mit der "Grüne Hölle Tour" die 53km oder 55,5km hat.

Freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## Marathoni873 (6. September 2019)

Bin ich als Biker der Idar-Obersteiner Region nicht  eigentlich moralisch verpflichtet, am Sonntag an der ctf teilzunehmen?


----------



## pacechris (7. September 2019)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Bin ich als Biker der Idar-Obersteiner Region nicht  eigentlich moralisch verpflichtet, am Sonntag an der ctf teilzunehmen?



Ja, inclusive Anreise auf dem Bike


----------



## Marathoni873 (7. September 2019)

Im Prinzip wollte ich genau das hören. Ich sag's gleich mal meiner Frau.... 

Aber das mit der Anfahrt auf 2 Rädern schießt etwas übers Ziel hinaus.


----------



## pacechris (14. September 2019)

Super Veranstaltung super Strecke     

Hab leider gedacht ich müsste eine Runde mehr fahren 
Irgendwie verpeilt...

..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (14. September 2019)

Die Strecke ist echt geil, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Hab extra das Tempo rausgenommen damit ich es mehr genießen konnte )
Auch das ganze drumherum hat mir super gefallen. Nächstes Jahr komm ich wieder.


----------



## Wissbadener (15. September 2019)

Hinweis an alle, die in diesem Jahr die CTF verpasst haben:

CTF Grüne-Hölle-Freisen 2020 am 06.09.2020

Der Tag war klasse, tolle Strecke (45km Runde), tolle Landschaft, Weltklasse Organisation, tolle Verpflegung und überall und bei jedem gute Laune.


----------



## Specigamer2936 (15. September 2019)

Von mir ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Ich bin local und rund um den Füsselberg liegen meine Hometrails. Ich frag mich immer noch, wo ihr das Jahr über die ganzen Trails versteckt, ich dachte eigentlich ich kenn mich aus. Ich bin die 45er gefahren und die war mega flowig, ich bin beeindruckt. 
Nächstes  Jahr sicher wieder, Top Veranstaltung, Danke dafür.


----------



## Theo1 (16. September 2019)

Da schließen wir uns an, Trails ,Trails ,Trails.
Super gemacht, kommen gerne wieder im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Scrat (16. September 2019)

Das war richtig geil!

Was hab ich eigentlich die letzten 14 Jahre an dem Wochenende gemacht?

Für nächstes Jahr steht das im Kalender.


----------



## kojak1000 (22. September 2019)

Scrat schrieb:


> Das war richtig geil!
> 
> Was hab ich eigentlich die letzten 14 Jahre an dem Wochenende gemacht?
> 
> Für nächstes Jahr steht das im Kalender.


Dann merk dir schon mal das Wochenende 05./06.09.2020 vor.


----------



## kojak1000 (22. September 2019)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist echt geil, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Hab extra das Tempo rausgenommen damit ich es mehr genießen konnte )
> Auch das ganze drumherum hat mir super gefallen. Nächstes Jahr komm ich wieder.


Allergrößter Respekt - Ich denke du hast den Start nicht bereut und bist sogar mit einem hochverdienten Pokal nach Hause gefahren. Halte den in Ehren - nächtes Jahr greifst du bestimmt richtig an - stellvertretender inoffizieller saarländischer Singlespeedmeister - da geht doch noch was ;-)


----------



## kojak1000 (22. September 2019)

Specigamer2936 schrieb:


> Von mir ein großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Ich bin local und rund um den Füsselberg liegen meine Hometrails. Ich frag mich immer noch, wo ihr das Jahr über die ganzen Trails versteckt, ich dachte eigentlich ich kenn mich aus. Ich bin die 45er gefahren und die war mega flowig, ich bin beeindruckt.
> Nächstes  Jahr sicher wieder, Top Veranstaltung, Danke dafür.


Das Lob geb ich sehr gerne weiter - so was geht nur, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen. Wir wollen euch unser bestes bieten, dazu gehört dann auch die Trailschatzkiste mal so richtig weit aufzumachen. Aber dafür müssen wir auch ganz schön Klinken putzen und in vielen - auch durchaus mal nicht unbedingt angenehmen - Gesprächen Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Also helft uns und lasst die jetzt wieder verschlosssenen Trails auch zu. Als Local kennst du ja die Trails, die das ganze Jahr über fahrbar sind - die anderen rocken wir wieder am 06.09.2020.


----------



## kojak1000 (22. September 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Super Veranstaltung super Strecke
> 
> Hab leider gedacht ich müsste eine Runde mehr fahren
> Irgendwie verpeilt...
> ...


Manche waren froh, dass nach 9 Runden Schluss war - andere mussten wir vom Rad zerren - wie man's macht ;-)
Wir waren selbst überrascht, dass die Strecke durch die Anpassungen so viel schneller geworden ist. Wir haben bewusst die hackligen Stellen raus genommen, damit ihr schön im Flow bleiben könnt. Nächstes Jahr fahren wir dann eine Runde mehr, falls die Piste gleich bleibt. Und das war eigentlich all die Jahre nie der Fall - Ideen sind noch genug da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (22. September 2019)

kojak1000 schrieb:


> Dann merk dir schon mal dass Wochenende 05./06.09.2020 vor.



Steht schon im Kalender


----------



## Specigamer2936 (22. September 2019)

kojak1000 schrieb:


> Das Lob geb ich sehr gerne weiter - so was geht nur, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen. Wir wollen euch unser bestes bieten, dazu gehört dann auch die Trailschatzkiste mal so richtig weit aufzumachen. Aber dafür müssen wir auch ganz schön Klinken putzen und in vielen - auch durchaus mal nicht unbedingt unangenehmen - Gesprächen Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Also helft uns und lasst die jetzt wieder verschlosssenen Trails auch zu. Als Local kennst du ja die Trails, die das ganze Jahr über fahrbar sind - die anderen rocken wir wieder am 06.09.2020.


Alles klar, kann ich so unterschreiben....


----------



## kojak1000 (23. September 2019)

Schöner Bericht in der Saarbrücker Zeitung





und auch heute im aktuellen Bericht des Saarländischen Rundfunks - auf dem Teil durften sich die Rennfahrer am Samstag austoben...
Aktueller Bericht SR


----------

